# Egg Share at 35



## Seven (Nov 30, 2004)

Hi,  we are considering egg share IVF if our next iui cycle is unsuccesful.  The only thing is that I was 35 in January.  The clinic doing my iui said they wouldnt take me for egg share as they only do under 35's,  but some clinic's might take you at 35 but not over.

My FSH level is 5 so thats ok I think?

Does anyone know what the rule actually is about age,  of if 35 is ok,  where might want me?

Thanks

Katie


----------



## stockportsun (Mar 11, 2004)

hello Katie 

i have done 3 cycles of egg/share and i was able to donate till i became 36 in DEC last year.
i just had a quick look at the requirements which my clinic wants you to fit
1.under 35 fit and healthy (bmi) index
2. 2 ovaries and no surgery to them
3. fsh and lh levels to be under 8
4. all screening tests eg HIV,hep b+c,cmv status,screened for std's especially chlamydia 
5.trans-vaginal scan prior to treatment.
6 genetic screening cystic fibrosis

so your fsh of 5 is great and you will be still be 35 till next Jan   so i don't see any reason (blood tests pending) why you shouldn't be snapped up as there is a huge shortage of donors in the UK screaming out for ladies like you  
if you look on www.hfea.gov.uk
and put in a search for egg/share in your area for all your local clinics.

good luck on your journey Katie   
                                                      best wishes stockportsun


----------

